# Ammo Supply and Pricing



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I walked around at the Cleveland/Berea gun show yesterday just to check things out. Did not appear to be a lot of buying/trading going on. Lots of way overpriced ammo still, much of it looking pretty old by the boxes. Also a lot of custom reloads for sale by various folks. Surprisingly there were several reasonably priced hunting shotguns.

Afterward I went down the street to the Middleburg Heights Fin Feather Fur to compare. Very good stock of most common caliber ammo, at prices 5-10 dollars less than at the gun show. Even good stock on some self defense loads now. Still a little more than twice what the price should be for the ammo.

So looks like the supply is getting better, retails prices now off the peak, but still a long way to go.

Anyone else have recent observations or experiences?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I lost all respect for the Fin when he was selling 800 rounds of 22 for over $100. Prices online for ammo and guns have been dropping off you are correct there are still some deals to be had


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Any suggestions of places that have not increased prices significantly during the shortage? Would be good to be able to support them. 

I have not bought ammo in a good while and shouldn’t need to in the near future, but I do like to keep an eye on what the prices and availability are doing.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If you hit it right Wal-Mart is the cheapest..... and seeing more on the shelves, but quit buying it unless something I'm looking for.... now just need a 350legend rifle..... regret not jumping on the one on here a few months back.... even now really don't need it for hunting , but have a little ammo if I ever get one


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wholesale prices went up too, so no one kept prices the same. Most places I’ve checked over the year or so were all pretty similar. I’ve heard of crazy prices but haven’t really seen many cases other than gun shows.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes prices have gone up but not like the prices of gun shows or the fin. I doubt I will ever go to a gun show or the gun ever again. Wall mart if they have stock is where I have bought ammo this year. Luckily I saw this coming and stocked up. Wall mart has raised there prices but by 5-10%. Not the gouging prices of others. I saw the new Vance’s flyer and the prices are coming down and still a long was to get where they where or close. I was told recently by some in the know to expect prices to be high nd availability low rest of the year and into next year as well


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Walmart for most rifle ammo and shotgun is good priced. Rural King is also decent on prices. Inflated a little but not to bad. $32 for 100 rounds 9mm the other day. So 2 or 3 above pre-scare prices.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve been in several shops and flea markets. All the old ammo is coming to town. If the boxes are falling apart they sell it lose.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am seeing ammo prices falling... VAnces was just advertising 9mm for $25/50rnds


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I saw that too, but still a long ways from the $9.95/50 box of Blazer Brass 9mm I was getting there 2 years ago. They've got .40SW 180gr (Blazer Brass) for $29.99 right now which is only double what I was paying. Glad I still have some. Maybe not enough to last til prices are back to what I consider reasonable, but I've cut down on my shooting to make it last, as I imagine a lot of you have. Let's hope for a better future.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

codger said:


> I saw that too, but still a long ways from the $9.95/50 box of Blazer Brass 9mm I was getting there 2 years ago. They've got .40SW 180gr (Blazer Brass) for $29.99 right now which is only double what I was paying. Glad I still have some. Maybe not enough to last til prices are back to what I consider reasonable, but I've cut down on my shooting to make it last, as I imagine a lot of you have. Let's hope for a better future.


Kinda nervous about my S&W stock... Do I take my profits now or wait... same as the ammo stock.. The last five days have seen over 20% drop in S&W price..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If that order by the judge stands , to be able to sue gun manufacturers , it won't stop going down till the bottom (just my opinion)


----------

